# New concept slingshots, Thoughts or comments please



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I have come up with a few new concept designs, Thoughts or comments much appreciated. I was quite dissappointed with the fact that my first design (slingwing) looked so close to Perrys PS designs this is not what I meant to do and apologize if Perry has been offended by me offering that.

This design is meant to be more unique and what I am looking for when I shoot. Made from 13 ply Russian Birch and features ability to use china style setup aswell as flatbands, I have also implimented the pinkie hole in a different manner and notched the bottom so that a wrist strap can be added if need be.

Length of slingshot = 6 inches

outter prong width = 4.5 inches

Inner prong width = 2.5 inches

















This little shooter was made really just to have some target shooting fun on those rainy or cold days, Very small and suprisingly confortable to hold! (even for those with gorilla hands) Shoots BBs and PeeWee marbles like a dream, I took it outside to shoot some Peewees at a popcan I setup on my "shooting range" and although she doesnt have much power with peewees the accuracy is there at 10m!

length of slingshot = 3.5 inches

Outter prong width = 2 & 3/4 inches

Inner prong width = 1 & 3/4 inches

























Thanks for looking.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You know I have a feeling that if perry had a problem with your design he would have let you know, Your new designs are interesting, keep up the good work.

PS you might want to consider signing up as a site vendor...


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> You know I have a feeling that if perry had a problem with your design he would have let you know, Your new designs are interesting, keep up the good work.
> 
> PS you might want to consider signing up as a site vendor...


Thanks I just want to make sure and being as im completely new to these forums I just really do not want to offend anyone.

Just waiting until I have a little bit to offer before becoming an official vendor.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love the look of your 'Mr Magoo' (sorry, no name) it looks really nice.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I love the look of your 'Mr Magoo' (sorry, no name) it looks really nice.


Which are you refering to? I am no good at coming up with names for my slingshots so thus far they are nameless, Suggestions welcome


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The one that looks like it's wearing glasses, and has a big nose. 'The Owl' might be a better name, I like the other one too, but it doesn't offer a name yet. (not to me)


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> The one that looks like it's wearing glasses, and has a big nose. 'The Owl' might be a better name, I like the other one too, but it doesn't offer a name yet. (not to me)


OH! I get what you mean now, I was actually going to mention that the mini could dub as a disguise if need be but forgot!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Perry's PS-1 is one of those slingshot frames so well designed that once one's seen it everything one draws or makes starts looking like it.

The top design obviously borrows heavily from the PS-1, but you've made a proper effort to differentiate it from the PS-1 so at least nobody'd say it's masquerading as one.

The second design looks radical and new.

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Perry's PS-1 is one of those slingshot frames so well designed that once one's seen it everything one draws or makes starts looking like it.


This is very true.

Thank you for your comments


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

At some point, you'll find that many of the slingshot designs you come up with will be similar to those of the past... but not necessarily ALL your designs will.
So long as the design isn't patented or copyrighted in ways... then you should be able to do what makes you happy. For those that are under current production, don't make them unless you.... change materials, do *helpful* modifications, differ in size and so on.

But if all you do is change the outline and look of a design merely so you can sell a slingshot that doesn't look _to_ close to a current production design. Then it's not something you should do.

Just remember, having a different design just for the sake of it being different is not the way to go. Having a design that's based on function, and fills a need is the way to go.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> But if all you do is change the outline and look of a design merely so you can sell a slingshot that doesn't look _to_ close to a current production design. Then it's not something you should do.
> 
> Just remember, having a different design just for the sake of it being different is not the way to go. Having a design that's based on function, and fills a need is the way to go.


Thank you, I realise this which is why my new designs have all the abilitys I like to see in a ply slingshot, For my first slingshot please do not be under impression that I am simply making a bunch of different designs with same funtionality as this new design is meant to *replace* the original slingwing version I made as I plan to not sell the first design and sell only the second new and improved to my taste design (which will likely be the called the new "slingwing" and has more unique personality)

As you can see from the mini I made the design differs greatly from anything seen and is actually quite comforable to hold, I wouldnt mind making a large version of this capable of shooting large projectiles however as a large version it is hard to make it confortable to hold as that of the mini version. I am always thinking of new ways to add funtion and comfort and this is only what you will see from me in the future!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice desings, and precisely cut-out, too. What tool dit you use to cut the shape out of the plywood?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Melchior said:


> Very nice desings, and precisely cut-out, too. What tool dit you use to cut the shape out of the plywood?


I use a dremel scroll saw like this:









As a full time business I repair gaming consoles and used to cut precision logos into shells of xbox 360 as a result my hand has become very steady

Thank you.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Perry's PS-1 is one of those slingshot frames so well designed that once one's seen it everything one draws or makes starts looking like it.
> 
> The top design obviously borrows heavily from the PS-1, but you've made a proper effort to differentiate it from the PS-1 so at least nobody'd say it's masquerading as one.
> 
> ...


I agree, the PS line is so close to perfection that it is hard to make a good slingshot that doesn't borrow design elements from it. I really like the latter, it looks very new and innovative!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingshotsCanada said:


> Very nice desings, and precisely cut-out, too. What tool dit you use to cut the shape out of the plywood?


I use a dremel scroll saw like this:

View attachment 3222


As a full time business I repair gaming consoles and used to cut precision logos into shells of xbox 360 as a result my hand has become very steady

Thank you.
[/quote]

Repair xbox's huh? Buisness must be booming.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Repair xbox's huh? Buisness must be booming.


The house is a sea of xbox 360 motherboards, We are one of the few that offer reballing of the GPU for X360 in Canada so they are constantly coming in its a nightmare









And thank you Sam, Quite fun to shoot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SlingshotsCanada said:


> But if all you do is change the outline and look of a design merely so you can sell a slingshot that doesn't look _to_ close to a current production design. Then it's not something you should do.
> 
> Just remember, having a different design just for the sake of it being different is not the way to go. Having a design that's based on function, and fills a need is the way to go.


Thank you, I realise this which is why my new designs have all the abilitys I like to see in a ply slingshot, For my first slingshot please do not be under impression that I am simply making a bunch of different designs with same funtionality as this new design is meant to *replace* the original slingwing version I made as I plan to not sell the first design and sell only the second new and improved to my taste design (which will likely be the called the new "slingwing" and has more unique personality)

As you can see from the mini I made the design differs greatly from anything seen and is actually quite comforable to hold, I wouldnt mind making a large version of this capable of shooting large projectiles however as a large version it is hard to make it confortable to hold as that of the mini version. I am always thinking of new ways to add funtion and comfort and this is only what you will see from me in the future!
[/quote]

That's what I'm talking about... there's so many designs you haven't seen or been exposed to that it's difficult to say a design is original...
















So knowing ahead of time that most designs are going to be rehashes of things done in the past... go ahead and design slingshots that have a function and design that fits a particular need that you perceive needs to be addressed. Whether that need is ergonomics, a cool look, better accuracy... or just a desire to make money... design and make them up. 
But if the design you come up with is to similar to a currently sold unit... don't do it.
That's all I'm really saying.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"SlingshotsCanada, huh?
Oh, I thought you were from Wales. Did you move, then?
Is this your website? . . .


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> "SlingshotsCanada, huh?
> Oh, I thought you were from Wales. Did you move, then?
> Is this your website? . . .


No this is not me, Darn I thought i was on to something with that design I guess its taken then! (Just noticed only a month ago aswell!)

But thank you this is why I made this thread I can only find so many designs need others to help clarify its originality

And thank you Bill I know what you mean now!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really hard to make new ones, believe me.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Really hard to make new ones, believe me.


True, but we must try, or we as a community of makers will stagnate. I've busied myself with science and filling orders but I'm working on new form factors with built up handles, new materials and new shooting philosophy.

If you start with a high finger grip, finger support and a pinkie hole, you will inevitably get a PS-1 look alike.

If you do high fingers board cut with finger support but without a pinkie hole you will end up with a Dayhiker.

If you start with a pinch grip and the lower fingers wrapped around the handle, you will end up with an EPS if you have square edges, and Scallops if you put in curves.

If you have a flat fat handle and a Milbro grip and palm curve, you get a PFS.

New frame shapes like The Shootist, The Core and the T1 only come out of figuring out a new way to grip the slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SlingshotsCanada said:


> I have come up with a few new concept designs, Thoughts or comments much appreciated. I was quite dissappointed with the fact that my first design (slingwing) looked so close to Perrys PS designs this is not what I meant to do and apologize if Perry has been offended by me offering that.
> 
> This design is meant to be more unique and what I am looking for when I shoot. Made from 13 ply Russian Birch and features ability to use china style setup aswell as flatbands, I have also implimented the pinkie hole in a different manner and notched the bottom so that a wrist strap can be added if need be.
> 
> ...


A nice low shooter I Like that. I have thought on that but you pulled it off.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I visited an armory in Dresden some weeks ago. it exhibited all kinds of daggers and swords from 1400-1800. And it occured to me that many of the daggers from 1500 on look exactly like todays "revolutionary new tactical" dagger, only with a wooden handle where we see plastic today. The shape of a dagger hasn't changed in 500 years. So I think it is ok that we do'#t whip up new slingshot designs every year


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments about these guys, I think i may make a few changes to the large shooter, The mini is great fun. My brain will continue to think of new designs and I will show all them to you guys, However ive decided im not going to sell anything I will keep them for myself and make a few to give away to friends although unfortuantly in my area it seems I am the only one shootin'! I will have to "encourage" some participation









Maybe one day I will have a very solid unique design and then I will think about becoming vendor, For now I shall lurk!

Cheers


----------

